# At what age does a pigeon start to walk?



## cebr (May 14, 2011)

... and then when will it fly away?

Also, can I clean up it's crap or will it consider that an invasion of privacy? This thing is getting kinda gross! haha

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#...0581445935307.665214.785995306&type=1&theater


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i think around 2-3 weeks...!!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

u can clean up,no problem....!!!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

You can clean the nest area, you know? I've been switching the bedding in my ringneck dove babys' nest since they were 5 days old.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can clean it ..but leave everything exactly the same.. pigeons are wary of change and may not want to come back to the nest if too much is out of order.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

They do not FLEDGE the nest until 5 or 6 weeks, then will want to return to it. Once they do fledge, you should really allow them to return to it for another 2 weeks. It's a secure night-spot and it also gives them a nice, familiar place to grow a bit more robust before striking out into the world (or being displaced, if your intent is to get your balcony back).

Newly fledged youngsters have a hard first few weeks. They follow Mom and Dad and learn how to forage for food...how to recognize and flee danger..and how to socialize. A new fledgling will get picked on and pecked on by other adults. It's a very rough stretch for them...as they are also learning how to fly smoothly....

They CAN get airborne at about 4 weeks, however. They will start to "test" fly around then...little "hop-flights" here and there, maybe up onto a chair or the balcony wall/rail. But they rarely ever fly more than 10 yards or so away from their nest at first...

But they are not ready to follow their parents out until at least 5 weeks....and even that is a bit young (but I have seen it).


----------



## cebr (May 14, 2011)

5 weeks? Oh, my! I don't think this thing'll live that long! The crow comes almost everyday and I really can't take time off work to babysit it. It's gonna need to grow up sooner than that or become a crows dinner, I'm afraid. It's almost at 3 weeks and still hasn't started walking. The parents don't even care for it anymore. I feed it, the crow scares it. It's sad but, I really don't think this squab will ever become a pigeon.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Have a heart.........bring the poor baby inside. It would only be for a short time before it will be able to fly and you could release it. Don't handle it much, you don't want the bird to become human imprinted then release would become difficult. Keep the bird confined, safe, food and water. Let the bird exercise it's wings in the bathroom, confined to that area. Poor little thing deserves a chance.

Louise


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

At that age, it doesn't need to be taken care of much by the parents. It doesn't need to be brooded and doesn't need to be fed as often. If it is in danger of the crow getting it, then I would take it in and feed it myself, if I were you. Or take it to a wildlife rehab.

It can walk right now, it just doesn't need to until the parents come around and it chases them for food. Sitting still is how they avoid bringing the attention of predators to themselvess. If you are worried about all the droppings, which I see in some of the comments your friends (silly people  ) seem to believe it is a health hazard, then clean it. But like Spirit said, don't change anything else.

I'm not really sure what to think. Here, you seem concerned. Howeverm on facebook, you seem disgusted and don't have any respect for the bird(s)?
Regardless, your balcony will be squabless in a few more weeks.


----------



## cebr (May 14, 2011)

You only see the photos, not the status updates. I'm definitely as concerned on facebook as I am on here. I just word things differently here as you people are strangers and won't know my sense of humour. Everyone on facebook knows I care about them.

As for bringing it in the house, I just don't want to do that. I've done it before but, don't want to clean up poop from inside my home and, like I said, I can't take time off work to watch it. I have called the city about it, they don't care. "What's another pigeon?" they said. 

I obviously do have a heart - I took the time to come here, didn't I? I'm willing to see that it gets a chance at life but, when it starts to get eccentric (like letting it fly around my washoom), I draw the line.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

boneyrajan.k said:


> u can clean up,no problem....!!!


there will be plenty more where that came from.!!!


----------



## JM1120 (May 30, 2011)

Go through your local craigslist and post an ad. Some pigeon fancier will take it off your hands. I'd take it if I were anywhere close to you, but I doubt I am. Just don't evict it as soon as it can fly. It'll probably die, and then what use would the last month of watching it hatch and grow have been? Pigeons really are wonderful birds. Give the little one a chance.


----------

